# Wow!!!



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Found these on fb (if this is not allowed let me know how to take down)
I thought it was cool and wanted to share













What this is is a boer crossed with one of these








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What country are they from? Pretty cool.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Pakistan. Seems they took the height of the Pakistan goat and the 'beefiness' of the boer. They didn't post it in English or I would have asked how much that sucker weighed!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! That one big goat!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Me wants....


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Me too!!! It could be a breeding buck and something for the kids to ride lol.......I could save some money and stop my search for a kids horse 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It is too bad they won't let some of the great genetics from around the world into this country! 
(They let everything else in!)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I know!!! I think those goats would be a big hit in the US.......I know I would buy them  I LOVE those ears!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## RaineyDayFarms (Oct 10, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> It is too bad they won't let some of the great genetics from around the world into this country!
> (They let everything else in!)


I agree. There are a couple of breeds from the Middle East Id love to bring over here. I was sad to find out it couldn't be done. Maybe one day in the future we will be able to though. But for now I love looking at goats from all over the world. These guys are so different. You can see the boer in a couple of them.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

It's a gulabi pateri goat. I've always wanted one. 


Owner/operator
J-T Ranch Dairy Goats
NW KS
Facebook Fan Page


----------



## Halkatla (Oct 19, 2014)

Those are some seriously scary looking goats  And I thought the american ones were big! :O


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

My bucks are big, but wow, that would be too much buck for me, wouldn't be able to handle him if he wanted to get away, LOL. :doh::crazy:


----------



## Naunnie (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow! Is right. So majestic! I wanted to know more and did a search. I found this thread: http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f182/gulabi-pateri-goat-153327/

Thanks Jessica! Learned something new! :dance:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

toth boer goats said:


> My bucks are big, but wow, that would be too much buck for me, wouldn't be able to handle him if he wanted to get away, LOL. :doh::crazy:


Boy are you right there. I've been having to drench beer to my yearling buck and when he throws his head to get away I go flying. My two year old takes me and my husband to do anything with him so I'm guessing it would take a whole army with one of those!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

:thinking:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Jessica84 said:


> Boy are you right there. I've been having to drench beer to my yearling buck and when he throws his head to get away I go flying. My two year old takes me and my husband to do anything with him so I'm guessing it would take a whole army with one of those!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


Oh I know, they are very strong, I'd be scared of something that big, LOL.


----------

